# Tutorial how to cut flatband



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

How to cut flatband tapered or straight cut.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another good one.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Either you are making that look easy, or that is a whole lot easier than I thought.
I really like how you made the cut mark guide on the back side, super fast process.
Thank you.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes good tutorial. I have an Olfa rotary 45mm coming in the mail which should help out a lot in the cutting for me. I was using
this small, small rotary and I had only one blade and rode it up onto the steel ruler I was using which finished it off permanently.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

simple and effective, nice video!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

So helpfull Easy to do.


----------

